# Best looking personality type contest!!



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm Encouraging everyone to post a photo of themselves up on here and by voting on the personality type with majority of the best looking peeps is claimed the winner. 

Go ENFP's!!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

You should of added a poll count,
Any ways a sexy ESTJ here:


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

ENFP's FTW!


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Yo bud, this is a membership only topic so maybe I'll start in a free public one


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe you should learn how to edit your posts instead of creating new ones which makes this thread look like a mess, plus you only need 15 posts to be able to post an image so it's not like you're excluding anyone-ish.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Meh, I joined yesterday so I'm still learning from mistakes


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 4, 2016)

View attachment 570610


Doesn't hurt to try. Representing the ENTJs. 

(I don't know why it decided on being sideways.)


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

findanothername said:


> View attachment 570610
> 
> 
> Doesn't hurt to try. Representing the ENTJs.
> ...


You are beautiful & the unintentional angle adds a touch of swag  x


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 4, 2016)

JayShambles said:


> You are beautiful & the unintentional angle adds a touch of swag  x


Thank you!


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

THERE IS STILL NO WINNER & NO SUCH THING AS A SHALLOW JUDGEMENT. 

Unique features like beautiful yet almost hypnotic eyes, a dimple that comes in a pair, a smile you could stare at and wished lasted forever, and many more individual unique appearances will favor the vote over a simply good looking person. You are all beautiful in your own unique way so don't be shy and get amongst it ladies & gents. 

If no one else posts then ENFP becomes the official favorite all rounder. 

Muahaahah


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

Not myself but Spock is obviously the most good looking guy there is. It's completely objectively logical.

He represents INTP because I say so.


----------



## Luci Ferre (Jul 24, 2016)

C'mon ENTPS. We gotta step up! :laughing:


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Luci Ferre said:


> C'mon ENTPS. We gotta step up! :laughing:


We? We?? You first.

Well I'm not the best looking ENTP here but at least I have nice eyes.














Ah, my body looks good without making an effort. Just good overall genetics, ass included. But a proper pic would cost a ban :laughing:












Now YOU step up Luci. (I know you can)


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> We? We?? You first.
> 
> Well I'm not the best looking ENTP here but at least I have nice eyes.
> 
> ...


Almost had me changing teams with those eyes. Goddamn ❤


----------



## Luci Ferre (Jul 24, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> We? We?? You first.
> 
> Well I'm not the best looking ENTP here but at least I have nice eyes.
> 
> ...


Damn those eyes. ya single? haha jk.

Tempting~ but I might just scare y'all off. haha


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

mahaha!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

My camera isn't working so have this.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My camera isn't working so have this.
> View attachment 574106


#wouldbang


----------



## Luci Ferre (Jul 24, 2016)

@IDontThinkSo I just realized this, but you look like Jesus.


----------

